# copying iphoto albums/folders



## scisco (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm new to Mac and i photo.
I have a number of events on iphoto which i would like to burn to dvd for future use on mac and pc.
I'm using Toast 8 Titanium to burn the dvd.

When I try dragging the events over to Toast, it copies all the photos, without maintaining the original event structure. I just get a list of files, hundreds of unorganised photos, no folders.

I tried organising the events into albums, but Toast won't let me drag an album to the "my disc" panel.

It seems I have to manually create new folders in Toast and drag the photos or events into these newly created and empty folders. This is a complicated solution as I have to copy 15 events... Is there no simple way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 29, 2008)

Burn the photo DVD using iPhoto?


----------



## scisco (Jan 29, 2008)

If i'm not mistaken, burning a photo dvd using iphoto is ideal if you want to view the pics on iphoto in the future (it creates a "modified" folder, an "original" folder, an iphoto library icon etc).

I just need a dvd with the original folder/event organisation, one copy of each photo, and I need it to be viewable on PC and MAC.  

On PC i would just drag the folders onto the disc panel on Nero Burning...


----------



## skybolt (Jan 29, 2008)

Use the "export" command rather than dragging and dropping.  Should be able to export album by album to your desktop and then burn using Toast.  The burn function is iPhoto is, indeed, meant to be used with iPhoto -- structure etc, will only be usable in iPhoto.


----------



## scisco (Jan 30, 2008)

if i try exporting an album with say 10 pictures to the desktop, iphoto exports the 10 files and places 10 separate icons on my desktop! 

it doesn't create a folder... 

if i have to export several albums and i have to create new folders manually for each album this gets lengthy and complicated...


----------



## jbarley (Jan 30, 2008)

scisco said:


> if i try exporting an album with say 10 pictures to the desktop, iphoto exports the 10 files and places 10 separate icons on my desktop!
> 
> it doesn't create a folder...
> 
> if i have to export several albums and i have to create new folders manually for each album this gets lengthy and complicated...


Try creating a New Folder on your desktop, and export to this newly created folder.
It will take maybe 5 seconds to create 5 new folders.
jb


----------



## philippe99 (Jan 30, 2008)

(*) In Toast > Video-CD, open MediaBrowser(CTRL-S); 
select "Photos" for 1st scrool-down menu, than "All Albums" for the second; 
drag album(s) to the ToastWindow; one dragged album= one entry in the DVD menu
on the lower left part of Toast's window, select the menu's type (and attributes) you want for the DVD's menu; also enable (if required) the button for adding a raw copy of the photos to DVD (for people who want to extract the photos for their personal use);
burn
(*) or using iDVD 
Phil


----------



## skybolt (Jan 30, 2008)

scisco said:


> if i try exporting an album with say 10 pictures to the desktop, iphoto exports the 10 files and places 10 separate icons on my desktop!
> 
> it doesn't create a folder...
> 
> if i have to export several albums and i have to create new folders manually for each album this gets lengthy and complicated...




Not at the mac, so can't say for sure, but seems like when I export and choose my desktop, I am given an option down in the lower left of the pane (where you choose "desktop") that says New Folder.  You can create a folder from there and put the photos into it.


----------



## scisco (Jan 31, 2008)

This is true, but when you have to copy 10-20 folders at a time, exporting to desktop, creating new folders, renaming the new folders, and then burning to dvd is very tedious and time-consuming. Especially if on a daily basis you have to deliver many folders to clients/colleagues who use PCs...

Thanks anyways.


----------

